# Bluetooth Tracking Device



## Team Gomberg (Mar 22, 2016)

I recently purchased a tile Bluetooth tracking device. Most people use it to find their car keys or a misplaced purse. I am using as a security measure to find an escaped tortoise.....should he escape again 

Long story short I'm renting a furnished vacation home while we search to buy a house. The home is on a 63acre vineyard and although there is no fenced yard there is an unused dog run I get to put Levi in for grazing.



It's not setup properly to be a full time tortoise enclosure but it's not mine, so I can't modify it...
I do watch temps when he's out there, checked the perimeter and I lock the baby gate/door when he is in there. For 2 months it's been ok.

Well, I missed a hole in the fence and he escaped.

Lost for 3 days I had to search 63 acres, find him before the property dogs, before the rain came back and before the tractors went through the rows mulching up the vine trimmings.

He was far from the house in a field behind some of the grape rows
The stinker..



I was lucky....So lucky!!! and Levi is back, safe and sound.

I talked to the owners and although I can't make major changes I can do little fixes.
I put about 80 giant garden staples along the bottom of the fencing. I used grape vines and other woods to weave through the bottom of the fence and patched up the hole.
It seems unlikely he could get out again BUT for extra piece of mind I wanted to be able to track him.

The tile device connects to my phone with an app. It uses the Bluetooth connection to give me a proximity meter and the device itself produces a little jingle.






And rather than just a white box we printed him a custom license plate so it, looks cool??..LOL




This is only temporary, so it's attached with hot glue. I wanted to be able to remove it if necessary and once we buy a house, he'll have a secure, solid walled enclosure and won't need this anymore.




I avoided the new growth areas and so far it's staying on. We even tested it a few times within the dog run and it works great.

If they ever come out with a tiny, reliable tracking device, I'd consider adhering one permanently. But for now this works and I feel a little better having it on him while we are here.
He doesn't seem to mind it... Haha


----------



## wellington (Mar 22, 2016)

I am so glad you found him. As I was reading this my heart dropped when I came to the he got out part, even though I figured this was in the past of this thread.
I love the idea. Is it water proof? How far does it work? It would be great to have an injectable chip for this. 
Hope you don't ever have to use it for real.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 22, 2016)

Great idea. Now if someone could just come up with a small one that could be attached, just think of the money they could make. A tracking device that could be used for all torts, since they like to scare us and disappear. It would put a lot of people's minds at ease and you could locat your lost torts much faster.


----------



## Big Charlie (Mar 22, 2016)

The license plate is adorable! Someone suggested using something similar awhile ago but I don't think anyone had tried it yet. but I'm glad you found him! I lost Charlie when he was little. We lived on 117 acres at the time. I couldn't find him. Miraculously, he showed up at the back door a few days later. He wasn't traumatized at all. Still, it was very scary. Now that he is huge, there aren't many holes he could fit through and there aren't any in our yard.


----------



## Rue (Mar 22, 2016)

Cute solution! I am glad you found him!


----------



## Jodie (Mar 22, 2016)

So glad you found him! The licence plate is hilarious. Levi is such a looker anyway, this just completes the look.


----------



## motero (Mar 22, 2016)

Yea like was said, What is the range?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 22, 2016)

@wellington can you fix my title please?  it always doubles... 

I forget the range...100ft maybe? But it's not super far. 
What's nice is even if he was out of range, you could walk around and once it picks up the signal you'd hear the little jingle, and the green proximity meter would help you too, so you'd know you were close...all that would still be more helpful than simply using your eyes and getting on hand and knees in the bushes LOL 
We hid it out of range a few times and that's what we did to find it.

Waterproof, probably not. That's another reason this thing couldn't be long term. 

He was hiding in a thick plant today when I went to get him. I used the Bluetooth and right away knew where to get him  without having to check all his usual hiding spots.


----------



## wellington (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for info. Title fixed
Btw, I like your double titles. I know right away its one of your threads


----------



## Loohan (Mar 23, 2016)

Cute tort. But from my limited experience with hot glue, i have found it to be brittle and break loose easily. I would use silicone seal. Although that might be messier to remove later, it will eventually come off.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 23, 2016)

Loohan said:


> my experience with hot glue, i have found it to be brittle and break loose easily.
> 
> I would use silicone seal. Although that might be messier to remove later, it will eventually come off.



Yes, hot glue is not going to last long.

I had a 3 legged CDT in CA. We adhered a ball bearing to his plastron to function as the missing leg. I attached that with hot glue as well so it could be removed for soaks etc. 
As long as I re applied it frequently, I didn't have the chance to fall off. 

Since I'm not familiar with silicon adhesives (it just sounds so permanent) which one are you suggesting? 
Obviously, I wouldn't want this tracking device to fall off but I also don't want it stuck permanently. Hot glue was the best option I could think of but I'm open to hearing about something else.


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2016)

Neat idea.

Do they sell those "Tiles" in 50 lots?


----------



## Loohan (Mar 23, 2016)

Plain clear silicone glue. I use the stuff in caulk tubes as it is much cheaper and will keep for months if you put a fat nail in the end and tape it well. Otherwise use the small tubes which have caps of deliberately-brittle plastic so that they crack, ruining the glue so that you have to buy more.

It is pretty hard to remove but since the carapace is alive and expanding, i think it would rub off over time.
You would probably have to use a blade to get the tag off, and then some glue would remain on shell for a while. most likely. It is very rubbery and you might be able to pull most or all of it off, depending on how long it's been on.
In any case, since it's clear, it would not be real visible.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 23, 2016)

I would think the silicon would work well. It stays pliable so it should move with the tort. And, should peel off. Maybe use the waterproof type. It should be worth a try.


----------



## Loohan (Mar 23, 2016)

Cheryl Hills said:


> I would think the silicon would work well. It stays pliable so it should move with the tort. And, should peel off. Maybe use the waterproof type. It should be worth a try.



I have never seen silicone seal that is not waterproof. I think if you get the clear stuff, it is probably pretty identical brand-to-brand.
Do not use some window caulk that contains only some fraction silicone.


----------



## Elohi (Mar 23, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> I recently purchased a tile Bluetooth tracking device. Most people use it to find their car keys or a misplaced purse. I am using as a security measure to find an escaped tortoise.....should he escape again
> 
> Long story short I'm renting a furnished vacation home while we search to buy a house. The home is on a 63acre vineyard and although there is no fenced yard there is an unused dog run I get to put Levi in for grazing.
> View attachment 168315
> ...



I am SO glad you found you're special beautiful boy. I know how shook up and you were and I hope he's full up on escape adventures and never escapes again and his tracking device is just a cool license plate/name tag.


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2016)

I think regular GE Sicone I will work well for this application. As long as you don't get it in the scute margins. It fully cures in 48 hours, so I'd do it in the morning so he can be outside in the fresh air for the first few hours.

This is the same silicone they use for fish tanks, so it's totally safe. It's completely inert once cured.

Once you remove the tile, the silicone will easily rub off with your thumb.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 23, 2016)

GE silicone... Ok I'll check it out. Thanks. 



Tom said:


> Once you remove the tile, the silicone will easily rub off with your thumb.


 Cuz this is what I want..totally removable!


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> GE silicone... Ok I'll check it out. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Cuz this is what I want..totally removable!



Do some tests, like on wood or something. Its neat stuff. They sell it in caulking tubes for about $5 at Home Depot and Lowes. You'll need a caulking gun.

You might be able to find a smaller tube...


----------



## Speedy-1 (Mar 23, 2016)

*Glad to hear you found Levi , and a solution ! *


----------



## GotTort (Mar 23, 2016)

Glad you found Levi. I guess after his science fair fame he was trying to go on tour.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 23, 2016)

GotTort said:


> Glad you found Levi. I guess after his science fair fame he was trying to go on tour.


Hahahahaha!! This cracked me up!!

Literally, he got out 2 days after the science fair. You may be onto something!


----------



## Big Charlie (Mar 24, 2016)

Could he feel the hot glue when it was being attached? Did it hurt?


----------



## Mary <3 (Mar 24, 2016)

So happy Levi is home safe and sound. It is terrifying when the buggers escape. Your idea is fab and so happy you followed through and shared with us. I'll def be doing the same thing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 24, 2016)

Heather,
I'm so thrilled to read a happy ending here. Seriously, you're not even allowed to make a short, plywood fence enclosure for this guy and the others? It's a pretty unobtrusive and inexpensive, easy solution for an outside tortoise yard. I've got some pictures here on my phone, but if you'd like, in 2 days or so, I could hook you up with "fresh" photos once I'm home.
I constructed my by cutting plywood sheets lengthwise into 3, 16" strips. Then I pounded wooden contractors posts into the proper spot to screw the lightly overlapping plywood pieces to it. Works great for even the larger tortoises. And what's best? They don't climb or try to jump a 16" tall wall. Just avoid making a corner for them.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 24, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> Could he feel the hot glue when it was being attached? Did it hurt?


No, I don't think it hurt him. I touch it while applying it and it doesn't hurt my skin, his shell would feel it even less.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 24, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heather,
> I'm so thrilled to read a happy ending here. Seriously, you're not even allowed to make a short, plywood fence enclosure for this guy and the others? It's a pretty unobtrusive and inexpensive, easy solution for an outside tortoise yard. I've got some pictures here on my phone, but if you'd like, in 2 days or so, I could hook you up with "fresh" photos once I'm home.
> I constructed my by cutting plywood sheets lengthwise into 3, 16" strips. Then I pounded wooden contractors posts into the proper spot to screw the lightly overlapping plywood pieces to it. Works great for even the larger tortoises. And what's best? They don't climb or try to jump a 16" tall wall. Just avoid making a corner for them.
> View attachment 168412
> ...



I've done the same thing with plywood but in 12" strips. I love it and think it works great! That's exactly what I plan to use for his enclosure walls (once we move) in addition some to dog fencing.


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 24, 2016)

SO GLAD you found him!!!

loveLoveLOVE the license plate!!!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2016)

Did you try this out first by having your kids hide the tile so you could go find it? That's what I did with my hawk telemetry.

What is the range and how close does it get you?

Are the tiles waterproof?

What is the battery life and can you replace the battery?


You've got me thinking...


----------



## MPRC (Mar 24, 2016)

They suggest using these for keys, unfortunately I always know where my key is when I 'lose' it. In the ignition, every dang time. 

I've considered doing something like this with the redfoots once we move so that we don't lose them while they are learning their new yard. It's not like when my dad was a kid. His gopher tort just had his address painted on him and people would just toss him back in the yard back in AZ.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 24, 2016)

Very interesting thread! Having been through a search and heartache of lost tort baby I too have started to liok around for some way of tracking them. Preferrably something that would work with my iphone... They have devices that work with apple phones but they are big. Technology is there, it's just a matter of finding the right complany that makes those "spy-nanodevices". If you guys find something good please share with the rest of us


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 24, 2016)

Tom said:


> Did you try this out first by having your kids hide the tile so you could go find it? That's what I did with my hawk telemetry.
> 
> What is the range and how close does it get you?
> 
> ...



Yes, the kids hid it around the vineyards and we tested searching for the tile before adhering it to the tort.
Even when it was hid out of range once we walked within range, it worked.

I think it's 100ft. I'd have to confirm but I think it's that. 
It's working well so far. When I check for him in the pen (3x today so far) I just stand by the door and use the app..I hear the jingle, can tell he's in the pen and I go back inside. I'm so happy with that so far.

Doubt it's waterproof but with the way I'm currently using it, it doesn't need it to be. 

Battery life is 1 year. You either replace it or send it in for a new one. 

My husband is the tech savvy guy. He researched which one to get and knows the specs.. I just know to push the button 

What I would want for long term use is something:
half this size
waterproof
With a greater search range
Good ratings with reliability

But what I like about this is:
It's small enough to fit on a scute and not touch his new growth
It's ratings were great
It connects to my phone easily with an app
It makes an ice cream truck type of jingle so I can follow the sound AND it has a green circle that gets bigger add I get closer.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 25, 2016)

My husband said the tile has a 150-200 ft+ range depending on a few factors like line of sight or the cell phone's Bluetooth transmitter.


----------



## Big B (Mar 30, 2016)

Great idea I was looking for something like this.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm really liking it so far. 

Every time I look outside into the pen and don't see him, I use it. 
Every time I collect him from the pen, I use it. 
I really think this would help me find him if he escaped again. 

My friends and visitors think the licence plate sticker is a hoot! Haha


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 30, 2016)

I love this idea!!!! 
I had a RF escape once for about 5 minutes and just had a pit in my stomach searching. 
Our back yard is 2 acres and you just don't know where to start! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 31, 2016)

It's been wonderful weather here this week! Clear sky, sunny with mid 70 temps. Levi is going out around 10am and not coming in until 7pm. He's actively walking or grazing the whole day.


----------



## MPRC (Apr 1, 2016)

We are getting the awesome weather too so Vern is outside covered in gaffers tape. Its not as hi-tech but it works right now.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 2, 2016)

You guys, I LOVE THE TILE!!!

Last night I was out for the evening and my husband had the job of putting Levi away before dark. I'm not surprised he forgot because he almost never had to do it. I came home around 9pm and had to find Levi hiding somewhere in the pen, in tall grasses, in the dark. 
Right away I used the tile and finding him to collect him was easier than eating a piece of cake. 

That thing, rocks!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 2, 2016)

Btw, yesterday was his 4th birthday!


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 2, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> You guys, I LOVE THE TILE!!!
> 
> Last night I was out for the evening and my husband had the job of putting Levi away before dark. I'm not surprised he forgot because he almost never had to do it. I came home around 9pm and had to find Levi hiding somewhere in the pen, in tall grasses, in the dark.
> Right away I used the tile and finding him to collect him was easier than eating a piece of cake.
> ...


Only a couple of weeks ago, my husband and I saw a demo of Tile and thought immediately of how easy it would be to find Joe with it. We might just have to get one now; it would save a lot of rummaging in bushes as we try to find him!


----------



## MPRC (Apr 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday Levi! Where are the birthday party pictures?


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 3, 2016)

Happy birthday to Levi!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 18, 2016)

This is UNBELIEVABLE!!!! ...where to begin...

A group of neighboring kids decided to play in the turtle pen today without telling (or asking) me. They unscrewed the lock on the chain, opened the door gate and then left it open. 3 hours later, I see it and sure enough...Levi is gone, AGAIN!

I activated my Bluetooth and opened the tile app. It tells me he's out of range. My husband had paired his phone to Levi also so both of us begin walking the property looking for the signal. We have to walk within 200 ft of him to get the signal, then it'll locate him. 20 minutes go by...still no signal.

Just then my neighbor comes up to the fence (the same neighbor with the giant chess set I posted in the I SPY thread) to tell me Levi was walking around in his wine tasting room!! It's HALF A MILE AWAY from the tortoise pen!!
As I walked with my neighbor to his Winery I kept the Bluetooth tile app running. Sure enough as I got within 200ft, it located him.

ok, so that's cool, it works... but only if you can get close to Him!! I can't believe how fast and how far Levi got.

So, the tile is nice for finding him when he's hiding in the pen but it's not a fail safe for escapes.

I can't handle this.....it CAN NOT keep happening!
So,
1- we are moving in June
2- I'm putting a key lock on the door gate so no-one can open it
3- I'm putting plywood along the bottom of the gate so, should by some unforeseen reason the gate open, he still has a barrier....

I look forward to the day I have MY OWN yard that I can keep people out of and I can build MY OWN tortoise pen.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 19, 2016)

That was a bit close for comfort. I'm so glad you found him. What a relief.


----------



## MPRC (Apr 19, 2016)

Ooh I would be livid with the neighbor kids. 
We currently have Vern covered in bright colored tape while we research tracker options. 
It is very fortunate that your neoghbor knows Levi belongs to you.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh what a relief that you've found him!!!!


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 20, 2016)

You are so lucky!!! Did you shout at the kids? 
Glad your moving because now too many kids know you have a tortoise and who knows what will happen. 

So glad he's safe!! 
Did you get to taste any wine


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 20, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> You are so lucky!!! Did you shout at the kids?
> Glad your moving because now too many kids know you have a tortoise and who knows what will happen.
> 
> So glad he's safe!!
> Did you get to taste any wine




There are always people here at the vineyard, I can't prevent people from coming around. (Not to mention 5 dogs roaming the property) And I don't want to advertise him with a "don't let the cool tortoise out" sign, so I just put a padlock and chain on the gate to make sure the door can't open again. 
And I'm watching his pen like a hawk... This temporary set up is tougher in some ways than I thought it'd be....So glad it's temporary. 

But back to the tile....The grass is so tall in the pen we use it everyday when we bring Levi in to put him away. Makes it super easy to find him


----------



## MPRC (Apr 21, 2016)

I have been researching options with actual GPS and I came up with this: 
T8 - Mini Tracker
My concern is that it requires a SIM card from a cell phone dealer and I haven't been able to determine if I would then need to pay monthly for it to Verizon.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 21, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I have been researching options with actual GPS and I came up with this:
> T8 - Mini Tracker
> My concern is that it requires a SIM card from a cell phone dealer and I haven't been able to determine if I would then need to pay monthly for it to Verizon.




Nice!

I couldn't tell the size, although I only gave it a quick glance. (I'm cooking dinner)
I'll check that out later when I have more time.


----------



## Big Charlie (Apr 23, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> There are always people here at the vineyard, I can't prevent people from coming around. (Not to mention 5 dogs roaming the property) And I don't want to advertise him with a "don't let the cool tortoise out" sign, so I just put a padlock and chain on the gate to make sure the door can't open again.
> And I'm watching his pen like a hawk... This temporary set up is tougher in some ways than I thought it'd be....So glad it's temporary.
> 
> But back to the tile....The grass is so tall in the pen we use it everyday when we bring Levi in to put him away. Makes it super easy to find him
> ...


I bet he loves his jungle.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 2, 2016)

OK. Enough's enough. After yet another lengthy search for Joe among soggy bushes, I have just spent £19.95 with John Lewis, a UK department store, on one of these. (I had a gift voucher which is why I got it there)

He may be over 10 inches long and weigh over 7lb, but he's near impossible to find especially when his shell is wet. 

Now to check the garage for an appropriate sticky stuff to attach it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 2, 2016)

AT&T tells me I eligible for a gift/credit card when I convinced my lady friend to switch over to AT&T from the carrier she had. I may have figured out what to use it on. Although I do like my current tracking device


Yes…that's "Tickle Me Elmo".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 2, 2016)

I've only need wait and see if at&t comes through …


----------

